# What type is yours?



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Well it would be helpful if after voting you go to the Specification database and adding yours

HERE

Now to the poll 
What type are you?
We have a lot of talk about not many of this or that so let us see the result?


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice to see ive just balanced the book with my RV!!!!

Keep em coming!!!!


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

bu gger.. i went straight in for C class and then saw rv !..

oops


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I note there isn't a section for "Mini RV".........so I just put "Hi Top" :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

What about 5th wheelers and what about some definitions Steve


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

Steve,

Entered the survey, but still cannot add our RV to the database because our Chassis type is not included on there. 

Our chassis is a Freightliner.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

> What about 5th wheelers and what about some definitions Steve


5th Wheel It will not let me add it?????????
What definitions Frank? May have to get someone to add as

I am off away soon so keep them coming

Suzy

pm Nuke via button on first page of spec database

Steve


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

For example Campervan or hightop and campervan or Rising roof 

might have been easier with just "panel van conversion" still I've voted now 

(or use similar definitions to MMM with the similar pictures I'll attach MMMs to show what I mean but we could make a MHF version with our photos )


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Frank
Sadly unable to add 5th wheel or any other 8O 
If started again I would lose all the votes

So if you have a 5th wheel please post on here

For other definitions use nearest please

Steve


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I Have just voted and would be intrested to see the results with a few more votes. 

So thought I would bump it back up.

Richard


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

OK I admit to having a very dim moment ( blaming it firmly on thunder storms overhead  ) I have a coachbuilt MH with overcab bed (luton) what do I class it as please????????

Tina


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Tina, It is a C Class.

Richard...


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks Richard, 

box ticked now. Am not quite with it today. Thunder storms make me sleepy  

Tina


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Bump


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Pretty good voting so far, I am in the majority class at the moment


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Class*

I would have classed mine as a Luton !


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Perhaps a 'Hightop' would suit then teenymob


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It's worrying that out of nearly 90 of us, no-one has a fixed roof ......


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

That's what umbrella's are for Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

ttt as requested


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there

We have a fifth wheeler, can you add us on to your list

cheers cavaqueen


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi cavaqueen,

I am keeping an eye on this thread for SandJ who is away at present. 
Would suggest you put it in de-mountable but best wait.
Please bear with us, alterations will be made on Steve's return.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I voted A class even though I've sold it and new one doesn't arrive till Oct.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Are there more out there now I wonder


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

A class for me   

Johnny F


----------



## 102138 (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi
that is another 5th wheel, we need our own class!!! but RV is close.
Nigel


----------



## 102138 (Dec 17, 2006)

How do we view result??
Nigel


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Sundowners said:


> How do we view result??
> Nigel


You can see results as soon as you vote.

Sorry unable to alter voting types, just post on here and then we can total them up.

Steve


----------



## 100605 (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi A class for us but cant enter on database as I need spec in front of me will try to do it tomarrow :roll: Polly


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Ok Polly


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Ok Polly


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

agree that definitions would be nice if anyone wants to put them in - also could someone tell me what a 5th wheel is? i thought that was a demountable

although i am just a lowly ex tugger, maybe thats why i don't get it (i'd also have called a demountable a caravan not too long ago)

Mark and Toni


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Mark
5th Wheel, have a look here.

http://www.fifthwheelco.com/

Keep the votes coming


----------

